# (LA) Chocolate Lab GRHRCH Barracuda Brown From Big Mamou Town MH "Cuda"



## championretrievers

[highlight]*5 x GRHRCH UH BARRACUDA BROWN FROM BIG MAMOU TOWN MH **"CUDA"*​*[/highlight]*

*I can say that Cuda is one of the smartest labs you will find. I not only say that because he is part of our family but also because his record proves it.
He has attained the GRAND title, his Master Hunter title and is a member of the 500 point club. He is one of five chocolate labs in history to pass the Grand FIVE times.
He is a superb marker which he has proven. The son of FC AFC CFC CAFC Barracuda Blue MH, he lives up to the name. Barracuda Blue's pedigree included FC AFC Snake Eyes -Double or Nothin and FC AFC Rippin Blue Thunder. On the dams side is FC AFC High Tech CEO, NAFC FC AFC Ebonstar Lean Mac, FC NAFC Hattie Mcbunn, NFC AFC Storm's Riptide Star, FC AFC Gator Pt's Sweet Potato Pie, and Rascal's Chocolate Pie MH all in his three generation pedigree. Will breed to approved bitches. Natural breedings and frozen semen available. For more information, pedigree , additional pictures please call or e-mail. *​












OFA Hips Good LR-185326G26M-VPI
OFA Elbows Normal LR-EL45882M26-VPI
Eyes certified LR-55921 (09)
Chic certified #62760
CNM Clear LR-CNM11-045-M-PIV
www.championretrievers.com
(318)253-7981 Joe or Tina Perron
[email protected]


----------

